# The Mod Job. Post your resumés here.



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

OK wannabes. give it your best shot. *Its not a popularity contest,* so don't go 'I want buddy buddy to be mod'. This is not a place to vote or push someone elses barrow. Post your own resumé only!!!.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

I'll be the mod. My internet boxing posting history speaks for itself on many a board. I know my sports, am able to converse with a wide range of individuals and I'm respected by all. My chief campaign manager will be Leftsmash and my deputy shall be Kel. I look forward to working with the CHB team in the near future.

Kind regards,
Francis75


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> I'll be the mod. My internet boxing posting history speaks for itself on many a board. I know my sports, am able to converse with a wide range of individuals and I'm respected by all. My chief campaign manager will be Leftsmash and my deputy shall be Kel. I look forward to working with the CHB team in the near future.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Francis75


Dry , very dry , Fair goes if Bruiser don't want it you should have the chair IMO .


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

We don't need a mod, all jokes aside. whoever is doing it now is just fine. all you girls should just grow some balls. except josey. grow your flaps..


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

I am with Sally on this one. Why do we need a mod for? So the lynch mod can ban people easier? Fuck that.

I will vote for the mod who promises to unbanning all Aussie users from the gulag. This is a forum. A forum will only grow and prosper if there is vigorous debate and a diverse range of opinions. This forum will die in the arse if people the majority bans everyone who is not in the backslappers club.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> I am with Sally on this one. Why do we need a mod for? So the lynch mod can ban people easier? Fuck that.
> 
> *I will vote for the mod who promises to unbanning all Aussie users from the gulag*. This is a forum. A forum will only grow and prosper if there is vigorous debate and a diverse range of opinions. This forum will die in the arse if people the majority bans everyone who is not in the backslappers club.


That is one of my main campaign promises to the electorate. For a full list of my policies please feel free to pm Leftsmash for a brochure.


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> I am with Sally on this one. Why do we need a mod for? So the lynch mod can ban people easier? Fuck that.
> 
> I will vote for the mod who promises to unbanning all Aussie users from the gulag. This is a forum. A forum will only grow and prosper if there is vigorous debate and a diverse range of opinions. This forum will die in the arse if people the majority bans everyone who is not in the backslappers club.


absolutely. I don't know why these girls cant just ignore someone who is to salty for them.


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

IF we get a mod just for this section we may as well all start wearing skirts and sucking cocks..... Some blokes in here wont have to change at all though to do that.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> That is one of my main campaign promises to the electorate. For a full list of my policies please feel free to pm Leftsmash for a brochure.


:clap::lol:


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

I doubt the Admin would allow TC back if he hacked the site. Typical political empty promise...I might run for the senate..


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

whipsy said:


> IF we get a mod just for this section we may as well all start wearing skirts and sucking cocks..... Some blokes in here wont have to change at all though to do that.


come on mate, lay off Josey for a bit.atsch


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

I'll do it.

1 - I write articles on boxing and post on loads of different forums.
2 - I am brilliant.
3 - I am level headed.
4 - I'm a pom so won't get caught up in the Aussie in-fighting.
5 - I'm Lucas Browne's biggest fan.

Thanks,

John.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

JohnH said:


> I'll do it.
> 
> 1 - I write articles on boxing and post on loads of different forums.
> 2 - I am brilliant.
> ...


This qualifies you to have a bath at least once a day


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

JohnH said:


> I'll do it.
> 
> 1 - I write articles on boxing and post on loads of different forums.
> 2 - I am brilliant.
> ...


Sorry John you'll have to do better than that. Have you seen my campaign brochure ?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

whipsy said:


> IF we get a mod just for this section we may as well all start wearing skirts and sucking cocks..... Some blokes in here wont have to change at all though to do that.


No, you won't either: business as usual you might say.


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

OK heres mine..I don't like anyone, so I wont give a shove if I ban them. No one will be banned unless they attack the site. All overseas posters will have to present a passport when coming to the oz forum including those from the UK.....TC will be allowed back on if he pays a deposit in case he attack the site again. Posters who use multis will be outed. If I think of more i'll post.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> I am with Sally on this one. Why do we need a mod for? So the lynch mod can ban people easier? Fuck that.
> 
> I will vote for the mod who promises to unbanning all Aussie users from the gulag. This is a forum. A forum will only grow and prosper if there is vigorous debate and a diverse range of opinions. This forum will die in the arse if people the majority bans everyone who is not in the backslappers club.


Donkey by name, donkey by nature.

Mods don't exist to ban someone for having an opinion, they exist to enforce the rules of the forum.

As far as I'm aware differing opinions are ok, but racism, harassment, attacks on fighters, and trolling aren't.

They're the forum rules, if we don't like them we have the choice of leaving, it's that easy.

Same goes if you walk into someones house, you play by their rules, or you're asked to leave (at my place the dog will rip your arms off :yep) .


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Sox said:


> Donkey by name, donkey by nature.
> 
> Mods don't exist to ban someone for having an opinion, they exist to enforce the rules of the forum.
> 
> ...


Who decides what is racism? White men cant jump. Black men cant swim...etc? Who decides what one can say about a fighter? The fighter showed yellow, the fighter dogged it. Did he? Freedom of speech motherfucker, if you believe in it , you defend peoples right to use it even if you find their opinion disgusting.


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

Sox said:


> Donkey by name, donkey by nature.
> 
> Mods don't exist to ban someone for having an opinion, they exist to enforce the rules of the forum.
> 
> ...


Ok Boss. Show me what rules TC broke on this site before he was banned. And while we are at it, 20A07 was abused before he retorted. Then he was banned for replying in kind. Those who abused him first (your lynch mob) got off scott free. Both these cases were led by your lynch mob.

Lastly Vino has been calling me names, putting up pictures of man boobs and casting insuniations that its me (which I have not replied in kind). Clear and unambiguous breaking of the rules. When the fuck are you going to report him to have him banned. Of course you will not, he is part of your back slapping gang.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> Who decides what is racism? White men cant jump. Black men cant swim...etc? Who decides what one can say about a fighter? The fighter showed yellow, the fighter dogged it. Did he? Freedom of speech motherfucker, if you believe in it , you defend peoples right to use it even if you find their opinion disgusting.


The owner of the site.



donkeyking said:


> Ok Boss. Show me what rules TC broke on this site before he was banned.


No idea, ask the owner of the site.

Don't give a fuck anyhow, TC's a waste of oxygen.



> And while we are at it, 20A07 was abused before he retorted. Then he was banned for replying in kind. Those who abused him first (your lynch mob) got off scott free. Both these cases were led by your lynch mob.


Again, don't give a fuck, the guy was a wanker.

I don't have a lynch mob either, I don't have control of anyone here, they have minds of their own.

You're just pissy because all your cockhead mates are getting the ass. I wonder why? :lol:



> Lastly Vino has been calling me names, putting up pictures of man boobs and casting insuniations that its me (which I have not replied in kind). Clear and unambiguous breaking of the rules. When the fuck are you going to report him to have him banned. Of course you will not, he is part of your back slapping gang.


Fuck you're a wanker Donkey, if you have a problem with Vino, report him yourself.

Naturally you won't because you're part of the spineless club.


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

Sox said:


> The owner of the site.
> 
> No idea, ask the owner of the site.
> 
> Don't give a fuck anyhow, TC's a waste of oxygen.


Hypocrite much. Rules are rules only when they suit Sox.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> Hypocrite much. Rules are rules only when they suit Sox.


They're not my rules you gimp.

If you feel so hard done by, do something about it, you're just a weak as piss sook like TC is.

You are the hypocrite.


----------



## boxoncottonon (Jun 4, 2013)

I beleive Josey would be a good Aussie moderator/Great Britain overlord. He is innoffensive enjoys good banter and hangs around here for no other reason than his desire to be just like an Aussie. We should formalise a caretaker Aussie status for Josey by naming him our moderator.


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

boxoncottonon said:


> I beleive Josey would be a good Aussie moderator/Great Britain overlord. He is innoffensive enjoys good banter and hangs around here for no other reason than his desire to be just like an Aussie. We should formalise a caretaker Aussie status for Josey by naming him our moderator.


Rubbish. He is easily hurt, throws tantrums, is reactionary, and hasn't the patience, humour, or pragmatism to be a mod. He'd be ban and power happy.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Latest polls are out. Francis75 still leading the way.


----------



## boxoncottonon (Jun 4, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> Rubbish. He is easily hurt, throws tantrums, is reactionary, and hasn't the patience, humour, or pragmatism to be a mod. He'd be ban and power happy.


They may be strong negative points which we can all agree on :yep, however he seems to linger around here more often than most and in keeping with his British status he would be a great red coat for this forum.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> OK wannabes. give it your best shot. *Its not a popularity contest,* so don't go 'I want buddy buddy to be mod'. This is not a place to vote or push someone elses barrow. Post your own resumé only!!!.


Why didn't you add a poll numbnuts so we can put this to bed once and for all


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Kel said:


> Why didn't you add a poll numbnuts so we can put this to bed once and for all


I would like to think you might vote for me Kel. Don't betray me Kel. Please


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

boxoncottonon said:


> I beleive Josey would be a good Aussie moderator/Great Britain overlord. He is innoffensive enjoys good banter and hangs around here for no other reason than his desire to be just like an Aussie. We should formalise a caretaker Aussie status for Josey by naming him our moderator.


Josey would be an outstanding candidate.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> I would like to think you might vote for me Kel. Don't betray me Kel. Please


As part of your election team and deputy do I have a choice :lol:


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

boxoncottonon said:


> They may be strong negative points which we can all agree on :yep, however he seems to linger around here more often than most and in keeping with his British status he would be a great red coat for this forum.


Thanks Boxon ( Boxon.com is a great German boxing channel ) but it's a non starter due to the fact I intend to have at least three holidays this year excluding a trip to Germany to see Alex fight for a quarter of the title ( dig at Sally talkshite ) , so in true dry fashion i will throw my considerable weight ( include chins ) behind Bruisers challenge but wouldn't be too disappointed should Funtime Francis get the nod .

Ps seriously your site don't need moderation IMO it's great having a forum where you don't have to watch your P&Q's every minute of the day and if some by- polar guy like Sally talkshite keeps abusing someone then it's down to the individual to give it to em back and not go waking moderators up from their obvious enjoyed slumber zzzzzxxzzxxz


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> Ok Boss. Show me what rules TC broke on this site before he was banned. And while we are at it, 20A07 was abused before he retorted. Then he was banned for replying in kind. Those who abused him first (your lynch mob) got off scott free. Both these cases were led by your lynch mob.
> 
> Lastly Vino has been calling me names, putting up pictures of man boobs and casting insuniations that its me (which I have not replied in kind). Clear and unambiguous breaking of the rules. When the fuck are you going to report him to have him banned. Of course you will not, he is part of your back slapping gang.


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> I am with Sally on this one. Why do we need a mod for? So the lynch mod can ban people easier? Fuck that.
> 
> I will vote for the mod who promises to unbanning all Aussie users from the gulag. This is a forum. A forum will only grow and prosper if there is vigorous debate and a diverse range of opinions. This forum will die in the arse if people the majority bans everyone who is not in the backslappers club.


You launched a DDOS attack on the forum and now you're demanding to be unbanned? Fuck off, big titty's.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Thanks Boxon ( Boxon.com is a great German boxing channel ) but it's a non starter due to the fact I intend to have at least three holidays this year excluding a trip to Germany to see Alex fight for a quarter of the title ( dig at Sally talkshite ) , so in true dry fashion i will throw my considerable weight ( include chins ) behind Bruisers challenge but wouldn't be too disappointed should Funtime Francis get the nod .
> 
> Ps seriously your site don't need moderation IMO it's great having a forum where you don't have to watch your P&Q's every minute of the day and if some by- polar guy like Sally talkshite keeps abusing someone then it's down to the individual to give it to em back and not go waking moderators up from their obvious enjoyed slumber zzzzzxxzzxxz


Thanks again Jose. Much appreciated. I guess we're all jumping the gun a little. Jay hasn't agreed that we should have a mod. I've put the question to him anyway and let him know I'd be prepared to do it. We'll see where it goes. Maybe that wasn't overly democratic of me, but I reckon it would take us a full year of arguing what method we would use just to decide who our candidate to put forward was let alone actually come to the decision.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hey Team Francis75 I just had an initial interview with the hierarchy from CHB via private message. I must say I was very impressed with their vision for the future with regards to our board. They seemed delighted with my ideas and thoughts moving forward. They addressed all issues Team Francis75 has had with the board and I thank them for that. I have a follow up interview in place for the near future. I will keep all you guys posted with developments.

Cheers,
Francis


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Hey Team Francis75 I just had an initial interview with the hierarchy from CHB via private message. I must say I was very impressed with their vision for the future with regards to our board. They seemed delighted with my ideas and thoughts moving forward. They addressed all issues Team Francis75 has had with the board and I thank them for that. I have a follow up interview in place for the near future. I will keep all you guys posted with developments.
> 
> Cheers,
> Francis


I thought you might like that.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

I find it hilarious if someone actually petitioned Jay for the mod job :lol:


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

I find it hilarious this thread has gone 3 pages...


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Vino Veritas said:


>


is he rolling a booger?


----------



## TheSpaceDuke (Jun 27, 2012)

1. I enjoy kebabs


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

@Aroused Koala @Jay

Please retract that statement and apologise. You are accusing me of wilful criminal acts without any basis.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Does this mean DK is Ty? :conf


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> is he rolling a booger?


He's playing the worlds smallest violin for Donkeyking and TC. Mr Pink in Reservoir Dogs scene about tipping waitresses.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Jay said:


> Does this mean DK is Ty? :conf


Dunno, but when it quacks like a duck...


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Jay said:


> Does this mean DK is Ty? :conf


Would you like me to pay Ty a visit? I called past his house twelve months ago but no one was there, I wonder if it was the right address :think I'd have to confirm the address first as he lives four hours away......................


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

:lol:

I'd not worry about it. Ty knows what's up, and to be fair to him, I've not been made aware of any issues concerning him directly since 'The Incident***®'.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sox said:


> Dunno, but when it quacks like a duck...


I don't know if dinkyking is ty, dinkyking DKSAB, ty does know something but his knowledge is subjectively clouded by his jealousy and hatred.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

There ya go @donkeyking you have the the bosses attention now, ask him what you asked us the other day, something about TC, DDoS and evidence...
@Jay


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Dunno if DK is Ty but his photoshopping thread after the Green-Tarver fight was awesome.:lol:
Not that I care unless he oversteps the boundary's like Ty did.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Dunno if DK is Ty but his photoshopping thread after the Green-Tarver fight was awesome.:lol:
> Not that I care unless he oversteps the boundary's like Ty did.


Some of those pictures were funny. :lol:

I don't really care either, so long as the cunt leaves me alone.


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

@Jay @Aroused Koala So it is ok to accuse someone of criminal acts on this site without any evidence? Just so I know the ground rules going ahead.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Dunno if DK is Ty but his photoshopping thread after the Green-Tarver fight was awesome.:lol:
> Not that I care unless he oversteps the boundary's like Ty did.


Ty is DBerry.


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Ty is DBerry.


PMSL...Fuck me dead... that's the best post I've read in ages


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Ty is DBerry.


DBerry is Teke.

Oh wait, we're all Teke.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

I have to give it to Ty he has been very devious with this Dales Berries alt and have fooled everyone on here but the Mod in waiting Francis75. Congratulations Ty/Dales but the charade is up my friend. Now that I am a mod in waiting I simply can't overlook these matters.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

I have evidence, not least an admission of guilt and apology. But it's long since past. I've no idea whether Ty posts on CHB any more or not. It makes no difference to me at this point.


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I don't know if dinkyking is ty, dinkyking DKSAB, ty does know something but his knowledge is subjectively clouded by his jealousy and hatred.


Ok I don't know shit about boxing. In the next tipping comp we both enter. The loser coughs up $200AUD. Done deal? Now do not run away like a little girl.


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

Jay said:


> I have evidence, not least an admission of guilt and apology. But it's long since past. I've no idea whether Ty posts on CHB any more or not. It makes no difference to me at this point.


Thats good to hear. But that is not the issue at hand. Aroused Koala is accusing me of criminal acts on a public forum. There are members here who know my real identity. I do not think it is a good idea to allow posters to accuse others of being child molesters, rapists, drug dealers, women bashers etc without very good evidence. It is your site and we play by your rules. I just need a clarification of what is or is not permitted.


----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

@mods

Don't make any of these guys mods, there all just a bunch of creepy old gym hang arounds,, league coaches from back in the day and general trash that were responsible for the majority of the complaints to mods at ESB, more so than the general forum :yep


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> Ok I don't know shit about boxing. In the next tipping comp we both enter. The loser coughs up $200AUD. Done deal? Now do not run away like a little girl.


I still owe you an avatar. :yep I do like your current one of the Rabbit pms'ing all over the storms face though.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

donkeyking said:


> Thats good to hear. But that is not the issue at hand. Aroused Koala is accusing me of criminal acts on a public forum. There are members here who know my real identity. I do not think it is a good idea to allow posters to accuse others of being child molesters, rapists, drug dealers, women bashers etc without very good evidence. It is your site and we play by your rules. I just need a clarification of what is or is not permitted.


AK made an assumption about you, largely based on the fact that your account and @TCboxa (not Ty's account, but what appears to be a fake account made in that name) were made from the same computer (yes, I have evidence of that, no I'm not about to produce it). It's a reasonable mistake to make, and one which you have set up, by virtue of creating the account.

If, as it now transpires, you're not Ty, then I'm sure AK will happily attest that the assumption was incorrect and we can move on.

Now let's get over it and not be ridiculously pedantic for the sake of it. Because the reality of it is this:

Anonymous Person A makes assumption about Anonymous Person B. Let's leave it at that, I'm not going to be drawn on making a statement about what is permitted, as we all have common sense.


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> I still owe you an avatar. :yep I do like your current one of the Rabbit pms'ing all over the storms face though.


I know, but I am not changing it to brown for you.


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Jay said:


> AK made an assumption about you, largely based on the fact that your account and @TCboxa (not Ty's account, but what appears to be a fake account made in that name) were made from the same computer (yes, I have evidence of that, no I'm not about to produce it). It's a reasonable mistake to make, and one which you have set up, by virtue of creating the account.
> 
> If, as it now transpires, you're not Ty, then I'm sure AK will happily attest that the assumption was incorrect and we can move on.
> 
> ...


U obviously don't read the Aussie forum all that much


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Jay said:


> AK made an assumption about you, largely based on the fact that your account and @*TCboxa* (not Ty's account, but what appears to be a fake account made in that name) were made from the same computer (yes, I have evidence of that, no I'm not about to produce it). It's a reasonable mistake to make, and one which you have set up, by virtue of creating the account.
> 
> If, as it now transpires, you're not Ty, then I'm sure AK will happily attest that the assumption was incorrect and we can move on.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that clarification Jay.

Well Donkey, looks like it's your turn buddy! :lol:


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

whipsy said:


> U obviously don't read the Aussie forum all that much


I thought the same thing. :lol:


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

Jay said:


> AK made an assumption about you, largely based on the fact that your account and @TCboxa (not Ty's account, but what appears to be a fake account made in that name) were made from the same computer (yes, I have evidence of that, no I'm not about to produce it). It's a reasonable mistake to make, and one which you have set up, by virtue of creating the account.
> 
> If, as it now transpires, you're not Ty, then I'm sure AK will happily attest that the assumption was incorrect and we can move on.
> 
> ...


I have never denied that I created the original TCBoxa account, before I could do anything the real TC turned up. The rest is history.


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

Sox said:


> Thanks for that clarification Jay.
> 
> Well Donkey, looks like it's you turn buddy! :lol:


No it is you with egg on your face. You obviously need reading comprehension classes. Where did I ever say that Ty did it or did not do it? I said that there was no evidence presented and therefore should not jump to conclusions.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> No it is you with egg on your face. You obviously need reading comprehension classes. Where did I ever say that Ty did it or did not do it? I said that there was no evidence presented and therefore should not jump to conclusions.


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

Sox said:


>


That the best you got? Go read my post history and say sorry like Aroused Koala.

By the way how is your campaign for an Aussie mod going. I heard on the grapevine that it is dead in the water.

VOTE FOR FREEDOM
VOTE FOR FREE SPEECH
VOTE AGAINST SOX TWO FACED TYRANNY
VOTE FREE AN07


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> That the best you got? Go read my post history and say sorry like Aroused Koala.
> 
> By the way how is your campaign for an Aussie mod going. I heard on the grapevine that it is dead in the water.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Can someone teach me how to do all that stuff please


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

Kel said:


> Can someone teach me how to do all that stuff please












Like this?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> Ok I don't know shit about boxing. In the next tipping comp we both enter. The loser coughs up $200AUD. Done deal? Now do not run away like a little girl.


While I'm not about to enter into a cash bet with a faceless nom de plume, I'm up for a bit of fun playing the tipping comp with you. Also, I was defending the fact that you're not ty atsch


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh, and Adele? I'd do her :yep


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

DBerry said:


> While I'm not about to enter into a cash bet with a faceless nom de plume, I'm up for a bit of fun playing the tipping comp with you. Also, I was defending the fact that you're not ty atsch


DBerry or Dales Berries YOU are Ty.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> That the best you got? Go read my post history and say sorry like Aroused Koala.
> 
> By the way how is your campaign for an Aussie mod going. I heard on the grapevine that it is dead in the water.
> 
> ...


You better watch out mate because Socks might try and get you banned the way he got Midniteprowler, 20a87 and Ty banned. I'm not officially a mod yet so can't help you out with this. I would just suggest stop clowning that Socks kid and he might let you stay on the board. Good luck with it mate.


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

DBerry said:


> While I'm not about to enter into a cash bet with a faceless nom de plume, I'm up for a bit of fun playing the tipping comp with you. Also, I was defending the fact that you're not ty atsch


Do not be a chicken now. Tony Hood has my bank account details. I believe you are more of a man than he is and will keep your word if you agree to the contest.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Kel said:


> Can someone teach me how to do all that stuff please


The little menu bar which is above the window you write in has a pile of icons.

It has buttons for bold text, italics, etc - the group to the right of the smileys has 5 icons.

These are - link, unlink, insert image, insert video, and quote text.

The ones you probably want most are insert link and image.

Simply copy the link/image location and place into the context menu which comes up when clicking on either of those icons. It will then wrap the link in the required tags.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Kel said:


> Can someone teach me how to do all that stuff please


 Go to the pic you want to post righclick on it go to copy image location on FF or copy on IE right click on that. Then to post it on the forum left click on the tree in square thing 3rd icon on the right on quick reply a post URL thing will come left click on that rectangle so your inside right click once you are inside the rectangle and left click paste. then enter to post you-tube go to the you-tube clip you want to post go to the address in the top left hand http//you-tube or what right click on that then right click on cut. Go to your post left click on the tape reel between the tree and cartoon bubble quote symbol.
A rectangle will come up left clip to get into that right click once you're in there and paste then submit thread. For instance heres a you-tube clip summing up my thoughts of some whiny threads lately. Warning low level swearing.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> You better watch out mate because Socks might try and get you banned the way he got Midniteprowler, 20a87 and Ty banned. I'm not officially a mod yet so can't help you out with this. I would just suggest stop clowning that Socks kid and he might let you stay on the board. Good luck with it mate.


:lol: You idiot.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> Do not be a chicken now. Tony Hood has my bank account details. I believe you are more of a man than he is and will keep your word if you agree to the contest.


Whats this tipping comp you are talking about ?


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

It is in beta stage. They are still testing it but once ready it will all be automatic. No copying. No calculators. No excel.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sox said:


> :lol: You idiot.


Pardon.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

@Jay, please free 20a87, he was a good poster.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> @*Jay*, please free 20a87, he was a good poster.


What about the others ?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> What about the others ?


I had no problem with Midnight Prowler. How's the arrangements going for the Sydney meet-up, surely to capable men such as you and Kel have got it together by now?!


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I had no problem with Midnight Prowler. How's the arrangements going for the Sydney meet-up, surely to capable men such as you and Kel have got it together by now?!


You are organising it with that kid Socks. I shall attend and presume Kel will also. What have you/Socks organised so far ?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> @Jay, please free 20a87, he was a good poster.


 X2


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

Sox said:


> Thanks for that clarification Jay.
> 
> Well Donkey, looks like it's your turn buddy! :lol:


:rofl


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> @Aroused Koala @Jay
> 
> Please retract that statement and apologise. You are accusing me of wilful criminal acts without any basis.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> I have never denied that I created the original TCBoxa account, before I could do anything the real TC turned up. The rest is history.


Why would you want to create an account in Ty's name in the first place?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

:rofl


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Did I get any votes yet??


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

John you're a Pom on an Aussie Boxing forum , wadda u reckon ? :lol:
anyway see it as two horse race Bruiser & Francis


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> *John you're a Pom on an Aussie Boxing forum , wadda u reckon ? :lol:*


Oh well...:beer



Josey Wales said:


> anyway see it as two horse race Bruiser & Francis


Good luck Bruiser.. :thumbsup


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Oh well...:beer
> 
> Good luck Bruiser.. :thumbsup


what you reckon on Pricey tonight mate ?


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> what you reckon on Pricey tonight mate ?


He is fighting a guy that was KO'd in the first by a guy who was battered by Hughie Fury. Price is also 1/100 with the bookies.

There can be no result other than a Price win, however the manner of that win is very important.

I feel quite confident that under the guidance of Sauerland he will fulfill his quite considerable potential.


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Dear Mods,

Despite the following...

* I have zero interest in Aussie boxing.
* I encourage hateful debate.
* I'd temporarily ban anyone if souths happened to lose a game (not like that's going to happen anytime in the next season).
* I have zero regard for the sites rules and regulations.
* I rarely post.
* l take sick days on a weekly basis.
* I have zero experience being a site moderator.
* the Aussie boxing tipping comp will be scrapped and an NRL, and EPL tipping comp will be out in place where I, and only I will be able to put my tips in after such fixtures.
* My stance on cyber bullying is non existent.
* I'm a big advocate of illegal streaming.

I believe I'm most suited to take the Aussie forum moderator baton and guide the forum to greatness. I'll await my inbox for your reply to which we can then workout a suitable payment for my services.

regards,

Pex.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

JohnH said:


> He is fighting a guy that was KO'd in the first by a guy who was battered by Hughie Fury. Price is also 1/100 with the bookies.
> 
> There can be no result other than a Price win, however the manner of that win is very important.
> 
> I feel quite confident that under the guidance of Sauerland he will fulfill his quite considerable potential.


Thanks John. There's no doubt in my mind that Price has raw talent to burn. This fight is obviously just about building his confidence, but I just don't know how you ever box again confidently after to crushing KO stoppages. How do you ever become an offensive fighter? Any successful version of Price from now on will have to be a very different fighter to the one that once was.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Price won in the 1st round by KO.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Price won in the 1st round by KO.


Thanks mate. Just watched it. Easy KO! I know Price is a big lad but surely the other bloke is a cruiser! He looked tiny!


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Thanks mate. Just watched it. Easy KO! I know Price is a big lad but surely the other bloke is a cruiser! He looked tiny!


Yes he did look a tad on the small size!! :lol:

Expecting a little stiffer of a challenge for his next outing. Will be March I think.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Did I get any votes yet??


No votes for you John.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> Dear Mods,
> 
> Despite the following...
> 
> ...


A very shabby application. A distinct lack of effort and imagination. You obviously haven't seen my election brochure. PM my campaign consultant Leftsmash for a certified copy.


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> A very shabby application. A distinct lack of effort and imagination. You obviously haven't seen my election brochure. PM my campaign consultant Leftsmash for a certified copy.


Im all about honesty and integrity, therefore there's no need to put thought and imagination into my presentation. it is what it is.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Let's get serious here fellas, this forum is serious shit.

If we're gonna have a moderator, why not have a small team for the OZ section.

I say we need at least 4.

TCboxa
Donkeyking
20a87
Midniteprowler


I mean really guys, just imagine how efficient the place would run with with these guys at our helm.

Happy days. :yep


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sox said:


> Let's get serious here fellas, this forum is serious shit.
> 
> If we're gonna have a moderator, why not have a small team for the OZ section.
> 
> ...


That can't happen as YOU had them all banned Socks.


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Donkeyking is banned?


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> Donkeyking is banned?


Not yet but Sock's will have his way with him soon. I give it 3 to 4 months before he gets the chop from Sock's.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> Dear Mods,
> 
> Despite the following...
> 
> ...


 A great application.:lol:


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> That can't happen as YOU had them all banned Socks.


How can I have anyone banned? I'm no mod.

You have to break the rules to be banned, perhaps they broke the rules Franky.

Silly boys.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

It's quite telling that no other candidate other than myself has had a formal interview. Maybe just maybe the CHB hierarchy see Francis75 as the only legit contender.


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> It's quite telling that no other candidate other than myself has had a formal interview. Maybe just maybe the CHB hierarchy see Francis75 as the only legit contender.


ive already received PM's from the mods about my application, and a Skype interview has already been set.

I'll put in a good word for you to be interim mod when I call in sick, so standby.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> ive already received PM's from the mods about my application, and a Skype interview has already been set.
> 
> I'll put in a good word for you to be interim mod when I call in sick, so standby.


You're clearly lying as they don't do skype. I have caught you out in a lie.


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> You're clearly lying as they don't do skype. I have caught you out in a lie.


That's just something they say to people they don't want to associate with on a working level.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> That's just something they say to people they don't want to associate with on a working level.


Wrong again kid.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

:conf

:hey


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Looks like Franky's wearing this on Australia day...


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sox said:


> Looks like Franky's wearing this on Australia day...


Wrong again kid.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> You're clearly lying as they don't do skype. I have caught you out in a lie.


Poor dear Franky has been exposed as a crooked mod campaigner...


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sox said:


> Poor dear Franky has been exposed as a crooked mod campaigner...


Socks you also got Nightclub Joogs banned didn't you. Who else is on your hit list ?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Socks you also got Nightclub Joogs banned didn't you. Who else is on your hit list ?


You, Franky. 
You are done for. :yikes

I will spare you no mercy.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sox said:


> You, Franky.
> You are done for. :yikes


Wrong again kid.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Wrong again kid.


I'm surprised you're still here, you are very likely an alt.


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> Donkeyking is banned?


I am not banned YET. Thought for a second you lost your avatar hey?

Make it 2 weeks and I will change it to brown for you.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Socks you also got Nightclub Joogs banned didn't you. Who else is on your hit list ?


What happened to Joogs ?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> What happened to Joogs ?


He took off shortly after a mod thread he made just after Xmas.

I think he was jack of all the shitfighting.

Shame, Joogs was the goods...


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Shame indeed , tidy man that Joogs fella .


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Shame indeed , tidy man that Joogs fella .


3rd that. Joogs is a top bloke IMO. admittedly he has a temper but the bloke that worked him up knows that if you pull a dogs tail enough, you're going to get bit. I never understood how the tail pullers get off on that.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> 3rd that. Joogs is a top bloke IMO. admittedly he has a temper but the bloke that worked him up knows that if you pull a dogs tail enough, you're going to get bit. I never understood how the tail pullers get off on that.


Same, but then it is the interwebby...


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sox said:


> *He took off shortly after a mod thread he made just after Xmas.
> *
> I think he was jack of all the shitfighting.
> 
> Shame, Joogs was the goods...


I heard nightclub Joogs got banned because of that attention seeking argumentative thread he started. Deliberately stirring posters up starting threads like that kid Sock's wanting posters banned constantly.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Joogs will be back, he's obviously working and playing hard in the land of the gods.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> 3rd that. Joogs is a top bloke IMO. admittedly he has a temper but *the bloke that worked him up* knows that if you pull a dogs tail enough, you're going to get bit. I never understood how the tail pullers get off on that.


Who worked him up ?


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Who worked him up ?


there's nothing that needs spelling out mate. Play back the tape, you'll work it out.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> there's nothing that needs spelling out mate. Play back the tape, you'll work it out.


I don't have a tape player mate.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> I don't have a tape player mate.


Actually the thread did get deleted didn't it. I guess your..I mean their identity will remain unknown.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Actually the thread did get deleted didn't it. I guess your..I mean their identity will remain unknown.


 Nightclub Joogs drove himself off the forum. He was often quick to abuse other posters himself and also it's pathetic asking for people to be banned constantly and starting attention seeking threads to do so. He should come back if he wants to behave himself.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> Nightclub Joogs drove himself off the forum. He was often quick to abuse other posters himself and also it's pathetic asking for people to be banned constantly and starting attention seeking threads to do so. He should come back if he wants to behave himself.


You should probably wake up to yourself, Jamie, you spineless fat little smurf, unless you're happy with a forum for just you and KKKel to chat to each other on, although you may as well use MSM for that.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

DBerry said:


> You should probably wake up to yourself, Jamie, you spineless fat little smurf, unless you're happy with a forum for just you and KKKel to chat to each other on, although you may as well use MSM for that.


Eh ? Where's this coming from Dales ? Some posters on here love to dish out abuse themselves but if anyone dare to send a few honest home truths back their way they get all sooky and demand banning's etc. As I said earlier I think nightclub Joogs should return to the forum so long as he behaves. Every poster has good and bad points and contributes worthwhile boxing discussions.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> No votes for you John.


Bloody bunch of pom-ists!!


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

donkeyking said:


> I am not banned YET. Thought for a second you lost your avatar hey?
> 
> Make it 2 weeks and I will change it to brown for you.


Actually, I was wondering what you would have got banned for.

Nah, I think your avatar would look better with a proper souths logo. I'll wait till all this settles though cos I don't want you getting booted and then coming back a month later claiming you've served your time.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Nightclub Joogs has a bad temper, he clearly didn't have the necessary negotiating skills to be a player on these boards..... You would've thought years of being a bully bouncer he might have learnt a thing or three


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

we don't need a mod. this thread was supposed to be a gee up. even admin has fallen for it.....fuck me...atsch


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> we don't need a mod. this thread was supposed to be a gee up. even admin has fallen for it.....fuck me...atsch


Careful what you wish for rainbow boy .

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> we don't need a mod. this thread was supposed to be a gee up. even admin has fallen for it.....fuck me...atsch


Who was the moron that started this thread to get the ball rolling ?


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Sally talkshite wanted a platform to court votes for his deluded self when it backfired on him after very few ( if any ) endorsed the queer he then desperately tried spinning it around into a joke thread , hilariously this dull cunt could be the creater of his own doom , :rofl


----------

